# ABGA or USBGA?



## SDBoerGoats (Mar 10, 2012)

Hi, I'm new here and so glad I found a forum to ask questions about goats! Just started raising Boer goats about a year ago. The first buck we bought is a fullblood ABGA registered. We bought 2 fullblood does also registered ABGA. So of course joined the AGBA. Well, we just bought 7 does this weekend, some fullbloods and a couple percentage. Going to pick them up this afternoon. The does are all bred to this lady's fullblood Boer buck. I asked her about getting the babies registered. And she asked if I was a member of the USBGA. So apparently all these does we purchased are USGBA! I knew we were buying registered does and just assumed it was ABGA, like I said, I am new here.
Now I am concerned about registering the babies, as I have been getting told I can't register USBGA any longer with ABGA. So how will I have to register the babies? I don't really want to have to pay 2 memberships.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 10, 2012)

yes, this is a pain and a new policy of ABGA, it is also causing USBGA goats to cost less to buy.  

You can not register your UsBGA goat With ABGA, like you have been told. 

You can breed them to An ABGA buck and then register the doelings 50%, just like if you were breeding you ABGA buck to any other non-registered goat.

Otherwise you will need to register under two different registries to maintain their higher percentages or full-blood status. 

You do not have to be a member to register you goats, but they do charge more for non-members.

edited to ad: I am not even sure if USBGA will accept ABGA any more, but I think they will, so if you use your ABGA buck to breed you full-blood USBGA buck< I think you can still register them 100% under USBGA, but The doelings can only be registered 50% under ABGA, bucklings wouldn't be registerable under ABGA, since they have to be something like 98% to be registered in the percentage/purebred books. 

There is also a difference between purebreds and full-bloods.


----------



## SDBoerGoats (Mar 10, 2012)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> yes, this is a pain and a new policy of ABGA, it is also causing USBGA goats to cost less to buy.
> 
> You can not register your UsBGA goat With ABGA, like you have been told.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much. I am a little upset now, as I only replied to the ad and it said they were registered, but not which association. All my other goats are AGBA. I do know the difference between fullbloods and purebreds. I am not willing to take a 50% registration on my fullblood babies because they are USBGA ! That is not fair at all, and now looking back I would not have purchased these does, even though they are very nice does.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 10, 2012)

SDBoerGoats said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am very sorry this happened to you. I am seeing it quite often. Beginners not understanding the new rules and getting stuck with the uSBGA animals when they have a nice ABGA buck.  Not understanding they can no longer mix their herd with ABGA.  And unfortionately, ABGA is a kind of a big deal, really big shows and all that kind of stuff.   

they could still make good sales as USBGA and possibly good show wethers in your area. 

I wish you the best of luck with them.  

wait until you start dealing with all the teat issues, and udder issues, what a pain. I am really liking my percentages that we are crossing and breeding from Nubians, after recently purchasing some high end boers and dealing with teat issues.


----------



## SDBoerGoats (Mar 10, 2012)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> SDBoerGoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for your help! I appreciate it. I have the does home now and settled in the barn. They are really nice does and I am happy with them, the USGBA not so much. We am targeting the 4H wether market so it really shouldn't be a problem.  I saw on your website that you cross many Nubians with your Boers. The first goat I bought was a Nubian/Boer cross. I bought her bred and she had gorgeous twin doelings, this year she had triplets! Her babies are gorgeous. The only other cross we have at this time are 2 Kiko/Boer crosses. The first one kidded this January and had beautiful spotted twins, HUGE fast growers. We were shocked as she isn't really that big at all.


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 11, 2012)

The USBGA will still take ABGA papers.  

I have goats registered w/ both, and even though USBGA isn't the "in" association....I stick w/ them, I started w/ them, and I'm loyal.   The folks at USBGA have always been nice and helpful.  ABGA can be sort of...snooty...at times (just my take on them, not picking a fight w/ anyone....)

Sort of like Home Depot may be big and shiny and sell lots more stuff....but the guy running the home-town hardware store can actually answer your questions / help you more than the Home Depot kid.

We had a 14# Boer x Kiko kid and he is now the single biggest goat I've ever seen.  He's taller than the mini donkey he lives with.


----------



## SDBoerGoats (Mar 11, 2012)

I like the Boer/Kiko crosses, I am finding. Fast growers. We just bought a yearling Boer/Kiko yesterday, bred to a full blood Boer. Can't wait to see the kids. I have nothing against either registration, we just got started in the Boer goats and our buck is a fullblood registered ABGA. But get this, I am looking through our papers last night and find he is dual registered, he is also USBGA. I had seen those papers in his file but didn't really pay attention I guess. My only complaint was, I didn't know they were USBGA, and all our other registered goats are ABGA. And I can't register the new does with ABGA, nor their babies. I guess I will be a member of both now anyway


----------

